# Burning Tulip Poplar



## RacerX (Nov 24, 2009)

Is Tulip Poplar worth anything as firewood? I've got someone looking to drop a few trees and was wondering if this stuff is worth taking to burn?


----------



## metfanpt (Nov 24, 2009)

Poplar is a hardwood it burns hot but fast so not good for dead of winter i burn it when it is 30 degrees and up. i also mix it with ash or oak . if its free and u need wood get it make sure u clean your flue good cause it burns dirty.


----------



## treevet (Nov 24, 2009)

good starter wood if seasoned. It carries a lot of water if not seasoned. 

But if you plan to heat your house with it you won't need to exercise on a treadmill.


----------



## ray benson (Nov 24, 2009)

A few years ago a church had 6 or more large tulip trees dropped . I was lucky enough to be the first to ask for the wood. Cut pretty much my years supply before other firewood cutters (probably members) got the rest. It cut easy, split easy and was only a mile from home. It's not as good as Oak but I wouldn't pass on it.


----------



## HillRat (Nov 24, 2009)

I cut, split, (seasoned) and burned almost a cord of it last year. Burns hot and fast, and left a LOT of white ash in the woodstove and in all the small spaces and air channels inside. Had to use a vacuum to get it all out of there.

As others have said, it's usable but not great firewood.

It was useful to get the fire going. Once I had a good burn going, I switched to oak and ash.


----------



## scotvl (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok I've had poplar and what was called tulip. The poplar was a fast burning whitewood more like a pine than a hardwood. The tulip was q light green to black inside and was a light hardwood that burned hot and clean. If it's the first I would pass unless you had nothing else while what I know as tulip is actually an ok wood to get fires going and burn during the day when you can feed the fire more often.


----------



## scotvl (Nov 24, 2009)

ray benson said:


> A few years ago a church had 6 or more large tulip trees dropped . I was lucky enough to be the first to ask for the wood. Cut pretty much my years supply before other firewood cutters (probably members) got the rest. It cut easy, split easy and was only a mile from home. It's not as good as Oak but I wouldn't pass on it.




Was what you cut all white or green with dark streaks inside when you split it?


----------



## ray benson (Nov 24, 2009)

Trees were over 3' diameter, can't remember if they had any green in the wood. The Linden I cut this year had green and dark brown/black heartwood.


----------



## unclemoustache (Nov 24, 2009)

I burned a few pieces of very green Tulip Poplar last spring. I was surprised at how easy it burned. It was hot and fast - kind of like Nancy Pelosi.


----------



## Alan Smith (Nov 24, 2009)

*Tulip Poplar*

good wood for this time of year 3 dodge dakota loads free ....
just had to load and haul home


----------



## RacerX (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for all of the responses. It's likely that this stuff will be going into a fireplace so long burns or super heat aren't an issue.


----------



## stihlms460 (Nov 24, 2009)

its not the best burning wood but if its free and easy to get take it


----------



## MotorSeven (Nov 24, 2009)

I have tons of it. I like to start my fires with it as it splits real easy and burns hot & fast. Like mentioned above...burn it early or late in "the season" . It's not the all-nighter type of wood. I would not turn it down....but then again I also burn seasond Sycamore and love it!

RD


----------



## songofthewood (Nov 24, 2009)

MotorSeven said:


> I have tons of it. I like to start my fires with it as it splits real easy and burns hot & fast. Like mentioned above...burn it early or late in "the season" . It's not the all-nighter type of wood. I would not turn it down....but then again I also burn seasond Sycamore and love it!
> 
> RD



:agree2:


----------

